# Thaw a whole chicken



## kpb46 (Nov 8, 2020)

I have a fully cooked frozen chicken that weighs about two pounds . How long do you think it will take to bring it up two 150/160 degrees


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2020)

If it s fully cooked it should only take a couple of hours, it doesn’t need to go all the way to 150/160. I would set the SV at 140, and let it go for a couple of hours.
Al


----------

